

Show HN: Minefold, cloud Minecraft hosting - chrislloyd
https://www.minefold.com

======
bryanh
Interesting!

What I wonder is: given how inefficient Minecraft is (in general), how can you
have healthy tech margins when a single server can take up many hundreds of
megs of memory (and chew through a respectable allotment of CPU time)? As I
recall, this grows linearly with each player added.

~~~
chrislloyd
Yep, in fact the server's memory usage grows the further each player is away
from each other :)

We are doing Heroku-style spinning up and spinning servers on demand. We only
pay for however much you play.

------
mattallen
Chris and Dave have done it. If your non-geek mates play Minecraft, they'll do
well with Minefold. They'll come for the ease of setup and stay for the
support.

------
ledfoot
Awesome stuff, about time someone built this!

